# Any shop in Tampa, FL that can replace all my Wheel Studs or anyone for hire??



## specialk (Jun 21, 2006)

I got new rims put on at a local shop. Used 1.25 instead of 1.5mm Lug nuts and the studs are in bad shape, hard to even get the correct 1.5mm lugs on.

Any suggestions? It was so frustrating that I just want to replace all my studs with the ARP ones cause the stock ones suck.

Anyone w/tools that can give me a hand with this, I'll Pay you, I would do it but I dont have the correct tools to do the job.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

The morons at the local tire shop stripped a few studs when replacing out of round tires on my car. I'd go back to the shop and make them fix what they ruined. My tire shop did -- and it cost them something like $450.


----------



## specialk (Jun 21, 2006)

*wheel studs*

This was done by a friend of mine so don't really have a guarantee on service.... 


Just looking for some assistance thats all, anyone that has experience doing this and that may have the tools, im willing to pay for any assistance.

thanks everyone


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

Great......I was rotating my tires this weekend and sheared one of the studs off my rear hub. I was coming here to see if anyone has had to replace one yet. Guess not. I have done this on a couple other cars of mine and it usually involves removing the wheel hub. Just didnt know what that entails on the goat.


----------



## ChrisB (Jan 10, 2005)

specialk said:



> I got new rims put on at a local shop. Used 1.25 instead of 1.5mm Lug nuts and the studs are in bad shape, hard to even get the correct 1.5mm lugs on.
> 
> Any suggestions? It was so frustrating that I just want to replace all my studs with the ARP ones cause the stock ones suck.
> 
> Anyone w/tools that can give me a hand with this, I'll Pay you, I would do it but I dont have the correct tools to do the job.


It seems like the problem is not the stock studs, but rather the use of the incorrect lugs nuts during the installation of the new rims. 

What would your friend do if he did this to a customers car?


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

By the way $50 at the dealer to replace it. No big deal.


----------

